# Protektorenhose - sinnig?



## dieFluse (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebe Ladys (und mitlesende Männer) ,

irgendwie scheine ich mich entweder auf der Stange meines Bikes zu wohl zu fühlen und auf Schmerzen zu stehen oder aber ich will es beim Sturz nicht loslassen, weil ich sehr daran hänge.
Wie auch immer... ich krache gerne mal auf die Stange *aua* 
Nun denke ich über die Anschaffung einer Protektorenhose nach. Dort soll zumindest das Steissbein gesichert sein. Ist so etwas hilfreich? Schützt es wirklich nur das Steissbein oder doch mehr?
Ich habe leider keinen Laden direkt um die Ecke wo ich mal gucken könnte bzw diese Woche keine Zeit dafür.

Oder sollte ich "einfach" lernen von der Stange Abstand zu nehmen?  

Fahrt ihr mit Protektorenhose oder habt ihr welche? Welche empfehlt ihr?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## D3nn15 (27. Februar 2012)

Hey,
ich bin zwar keine Frau,
aber meine Protektohose liegt nur in der Ecke rum.

Habe eine 661, dort ist ein Hartplastik Protektor für das Steissbein
und große Neopren Einlagen für die Oberschenkel/Becken.

Leider muss man sich entscheiden, Protektor oder Radhose.
Die 661 hat zumindest kein Sitzpolster drin und zwischen den Beinen gibt es auch keinen Schutz, also lieber das geliebte Bike loslassen 

D3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (27. Februar 2012)

Hi,

die meisten Hosen schützen eher bei "Rückenfallern" oder "Großflächigen Aufsetzern" das Steißbein, das "Aufsitzen" auf dem Oberrohr, ist da schon ein sehr selektierter schlag in die Falsche Region 

Wenn eine Hose, dann eine mit SAS Schaum oder D30, die Tragen nicht so auf, sind recht bequem und haben ein Sitzpolster (zumindest meine 661 Evo Bomber Short hat eines)  eine Auswahl gibt es z.B. hier http://www.neckermann.de/Fahrrad-Bekleidung/273096440,de_DE,sc.html

Du kannst bequem mehrere Größen bzw. Modelle Ordern ohne Vorkasse leisten zu müßen.


Ansonsten Rad wegschmeißen und seitliches absteigen üben....... meine Frau brauchte da auch eine gewisse Überwindung um die Trennungsphase richtig einzuleiten


----------



## ratte (27. Februar 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Oder sollte ich "einfach" lernen von der Stange Abstand zu nehmen?


Ob mit ohne ohne Protektorenhose würde ich Dir das auf jeden Fall Nahe legen. 

Ich kann mich den Herren da nur anschließen.
Im Park fahre ich mit Protektorenhose, allerdings nur für denn Fall, dass ich mich mal vom Bike trenne.
Blaue Flecken an den Oberschenkelinnenseiten vermeidet das nicht (und erklär die mal dem Frauenarzt   ).

Allerdings kenne ich jetzt auch keine Protektorenhose, die an der Innenseite gepolstert ist. Je nachdem, wie üppig solche Polster ausfallen, wäre auch die Bewegungsfreiheit rund um den Sattel u.U. eingeschränkt.
Die SixSixOne wurde ja schon in den Raum geworfen. Die Dainese Impact bzw. Performance haben im Vergleich dazu ein leichtes Sitzpolster und Reißverschlüsse, falls man die Hose mal schnell an- oder ausziehen will.


----------



## dieFluse (27. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Hinweise und Tipps!

Vorallem der mit der Frau  Seitlich Absteigen war da so schlecht, weil rechts und links Baumstümpfe und es ging halt abwärts.
Ich glaube das Sicherste ist es dann, wenn man Hinten abspringt oder? Aber dann fliegt das Bike ja so weit nach vorne und vorallem den "Berg" runter... Das muss ich dann echt mal üben.


----------



## dieFluse (27. Februar 2012)

ratte schrieb:


> Ob mit ohne ohne Protektorenhose würde ich Dir das auf jeden Fall Nahe legen.
> 
> Ich kann mich den Herren da nur anschließen.
> Im Park fahre ich mit Protektorenhose, allerdings nur für denn Fall, dass ich mich mal vom Bike trenne.
> ...


Ich glaube kein Arzt der Welt würde mir so eine Story glauben  Die denken eher ich würde auf SM stehen.

Wieso gibt es so einen Schutz eigentlich nicht? Gibt´s so wenige, die auf der Stange langen?  Ok die Bewegungseinschränkung, Scheuergefahr etc. kann ich nachvollziehen.


----------



## ollo (27. Februar 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Danke für die Hinweise und Tipps!
> 
> Vorallem der mit der Frau  Seitlich Absteigen war da so schlecht, weil rechts und links Baumstümpfe und es ging halt abwärts.
> Ich glaube das Sicherste ist es dann, wenn man Hinten abspringt oder? Aber dann fliegt das Bike ja so weit nach vorne und vorallem den "Berg" runter... Das muss ich dann echt mal üben.




das da links und rechts IMMER Bäume stehen hast Du nicht erwähnt  .... da geht dann nur der Abstieg nach hinten....... oder liegt und steht da auch noch was rum  und so schlecht war der nun auch nicht, mit seitlichem Abstieg 

Polster an der Innenseite ...... solange Du nicht sitzen und Treten mußt und auf dem Rad bergab stehst geht das vielleicht. 

Ja ja so richtig sind die Hersteller auf die Bikerinnen noch nicht eingestellt


----------



## Tob1as (27. Februar 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Ich glaube kein Arzt der Welt würde mir so eine Story glauben  Die denken eher ich würde auf SM stehen.



Wenn du mal in die Apotheke gehst um dir Spritzen zu besorgen,
schau nicht fragend auf deine Begleitung, wenns um die Auswahl des Volumens geht ^^

"Jetzt muss ich doch mal fragen, wofür brauchen sie die (Spritzen) ?"
- "Zum Entlüften meiner Bremsen. An meinem Fahrrad. "
"Ah, ja. "

Vll noch OT: Manche Blessuren lassen sich leider nicht vermeiden !


----------



## dieFluse (27. Februar 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> das da links und rechts IMMER Bäume stehen hast Du nicht erwähnt  .... da geht dann nur der Abstieg nach hinten....... oder liegt und steht da auch noch was rum  und so schlecht war der nun auch nicht, mit seitlichem Abstieg
> 
> Polster an der Innenseite ...... solange Du nicht sitzen und Treten mußt und auf dem Rad bergab stehst geht das vielleicht.
> 
> Ja ja so richtig sind die Hersteller auf die Bikerinnen noch nicht eingestellt


Ne nicht immer  Aber in dem Moment wo ich gemerkt habe, dass ich jetzt kippe, falle oder sonst was war rechts und links nicht wirklich Platz. Also nach vorne weg... *autsch* Und dann war ich auch schon zwischen den Stümpfen durch und bin danach zur Seite weggekippt bzw hab mich kippen lassen, weil´s dann steiler runter ging 
Nach Hinten wäre echt am sinnigsten gewesen... aber mein schönes Bike auf Alleintour  --- neeee  *gg* Aber ich werd es freiwillig üben - wenn ich eine Protektorhose habe.

Dabei werden die Frauen doch immer mehr. Unbedingt Nachholbedarf. Jungens strengt euch an mit Patenten zum Anmelden  


@Tob1as Jaaaa genau. Ich kann´s mir so gut vorstellen!


----------



## ollo (27. Februar 2012)

ja manchmal geht einfach gar nichts mehr und es wird einfach wehtun, entweder die Knochen, oder in der Seele, weil das Rad unsanft irgendwo landet ....... die erste Schramme ist immer noch die schlimmste 

Am besten machen Frauen das was Frauen brauchen, die Jungens sind da eher für Spinnen, Ölwechsel und Wasserkisten schleppen "Zuständig", man sieht ja was sonst dabei raus kommt ......... sagt einer der eine Protektorenweste für seine Frau sucht die auch mal speziell die Rippen richtig abdeckt und nur so halbherziges gelumpe findet


----------



## dieFluse (27. Februar 2012)

Ist ja nicht mehr die Erste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (28. Februar 2012)

Wenn es steinig wird trage ich auch Protektoren. Und lasse mich nach Möglichkeit nach hinten fallen. 
Die Hose ist eine Knox Cross Shorts.
http://www.polo-motorrad.de/de/cross-shorts.html
POLO Store Hannover
Schulenburger Landstr. 112-122
30165 Hannover 

Der Shop in Krefeld hatte mir die bestellt.

Anprobieren! Die ziehe ich über die Radhose drüber. Ist auch bequem beim pedalieren.


----------



## JanRickmeyer (2. März 2012)

Nach einem Unfall beim MX bei dem ich mit gewissen Körperteilen (bin aber auch nen Kerl) wirklich extrem hart auf dem Tank aufgeschlagen bin und danach auch ne OP hatte trag ich auf anraten der Ärzte auch immer ne Protektorenhose. Ist nicht soo lästig und wenn es helfen soll warum nicht. Man kann es mit kurzen und langen Radlerhosen kombinieren und damit es nich so komisch aussieht kann man ja auch MX Hosen oder kurze DH Hosen drüber ziehen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (2. März 2012)

U. U. könnte man auch das Oberrohr polstern.


----------



## Tabbi (2. März 2012)

Hallo,

nach dem ich letztes Jahr auch so einige blaue Flecke abbgekommen habe (und im Alter dauert es bis die weg gehen), war ich auch auf der Suche nache einer Protektorenhose, die auch die Oberschenkelinnseiten halbwegs abdeckt.

http://freeride-mountain.com/Troy-Lee-Designs-BP-7605-Short-L?ref=base

Ich habe mir diese von Troy Lee geordert (kann mich aber grad nicht erinnern bei welchem Laden).
Hat ein Innenpolster, so dass ich keine Radhose mehr benötige darüber ziehe ich meist eine Baggy an.
Stört absolut nicht und angenehm zutragen und hat bisher 3 Stürtze gut abgefangen.

LG


----------

